# Anybody running Hgh



## HDH (Dec 4, 2020)

Just checking to see if we have any guys running it. I've been running it steady for a few years now. I plan to stay on for good along with test as long as I have access to it. 


I usually run a third vial a day so a kit lasts me a month. I think I like the faster healing best out of all the benefits. My skin looks pretty good for an ageing fella and it helps to stay full looking. I'm a pretty restless sleeper so it never did much for sleep, consistently anyways.


Anyone else running it or on a break?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2020)

You on us or Chinese stuff??


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 4, 2020)

I use generics every other year or so. Too many potential sides for me to consider staying on for life, especially being 32.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 4, 2020)

HDH said:


> Just checking to see if we have any guys running it. I've been running it steady for a few years now. I plan to stay on for good along with test as long as I have access to it.
> 
> 
> I usually run a third vial a day so a kit lasts me a month. I think I like the faster healing best out of all the benefits. My skin looks pretty good for an ageing fella and it helps to stay full looking. I'm a pretty restless sleeper so it never did much for sleep, consistently anyways.
> ...


 Yeah I’m currently running 3.5iu. I assume you mean a third of a 10iu vial? I am sure you already know this but they vary from 8iu - 24iu per vial.


----------



## HDH (Dec 4, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> You on us or Chinese stuff??



I've been running TPs shit for years, currently I'm on the mauve tops.


----------



## HDH (Dec 4, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> I use generics every other year or so. Too many potential sides for me to consider staying on for life, especially being 32.



I call myself 50ish so I'm good with staying on. The recover for me is awesome at this age.


----------



## HDH (Dec 4, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Yeah I’m currently running 3.5iu. I assume you mean a third of a 10iu vial? I am sure you already know this but they vary from 8iu - 24iu per vial.



Yes, 1/3 of a vial. Been running mauves so it's about 4iu a day. If I run blacks, I run 1/4 iu per day.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 4, 2020)

HDH said:


> I call myself 50ish so I'm good with staying on. The recover for me is awesome at this age.



Same age, same GH benefits, you and I. I run 2 IUs daily.


----------



## Trump (Dec 4, 2020)

2.5iu a day for me


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 4, 2020)

2iu every night, but only on my second kit. I like all the benefits and the whole fountain of youth mindset.


----------



## HDH (Dec 5, 2020)

Anyone running slin with it?

If I do anymore, I keep it low, usually 8 to 10iu preworkout.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 17, 2020)

HDH said:


> Anyone running slin with it?
> 
> If I do anymore, I keep it low, usually 8 to 10iu preworkout.



So...many...pins....

View attachment 11071


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a few different kinds I've been using off and on the past year. Anyone done bloodwork on the hgh you use?

I'm curious about people's bloodwork results and the correlation of igf-1 levels to gh levels. I was researching through some old threads on here, and found a few people who said the real stuff should also boost igf-1.

Please chime in if anyone knows about this...


----------



## HDH (Dec 17, 2020)

Tiny said:


> So...many...pins....
> 
> View attachment 11071



Ha, ha, a lot of pins is when your running short esters, hgh, slin, igf, and peps :32 (20):


----------



## HDH (Dec 17, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I have a few different kinds I've been using off and on the past year. Anyone done bloodwork on the hgh you use?
> 
> I'm curious about people's bloodwork results and the correlation of igf-1 levels to gh levels. I was researching through some old threads on here, and found a few people who said the real stuff should also boost igf-1.
> 
> Please chime in if anyone knows about this...



Yes sir, IGF levels are really the best way to tell. You can get serums all day long but they will only tell you the IUs of the vial. It doesn't account for it being a 95% product or a 99% product.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 17, 2020)

HDH said:


> Yes sir, IGF levels are really the best way to tell. You can get serums all day long but they will only tell you the IUs of the vial. It doesn't account for it being a 95% product or a 99% product.



So how long does it take for hgh to boost igf numbers?

The thing that has been confusing for me is that I have some hgh that seems to give me elevated GH numbers in my bloodwork, but igf1 is low, some other hgh that igf1 is high but GH numbers are low, and some hgh that seems to come back with elevated numbers for both.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 17, 2020)

HDH said:


> Just checking to see if we have any guys running it. I've been running it steady for a few years now. I plan to stay on for good along with test as long as I have access to it.
> 
> 
> I usually run a third vial a day so a kit lasts me a month. I think I like the faster healing best out of all the benefits. My skin looks pretty good for an ageing fella and it helps to stay full looking. I'm a pretty restless sleeper so it never did much for sleep, consistently anyways.
> ...



Hey there, young man! You know what I'm doing. I'm running my Seros @4iu's/ed. I'll bump to 6iu/ed when I want to be extra nice to myself. It used to pain me to use it at all. Especially the few times I needed a kit for one of my guys and I'd gotten into a kit when I thought I had plenty. 
At this point(turned 50 this past Summer!) I've gotten over things and I don't think twice about cracking a kit open. The only time I've come off since 2012 is when I was forced to. Wasn't a decision I had control over. 
I was "OFF" Cold Turkey in August 2018 until June 2019. Came home and jumped back on everything. With the 4iu/ed I run 20iu to 25iu/ed of Basaglar. Its interchangeable with Lantus. Also 50mcg/ed of T4. 
As far as gear goes....I love Sustanon. I blast with a gram of sust/ew and 800mg/ew of Masteron Enan. Dbol/Drol pre workout. I regret it at timed because the back pumps are wicked.
I ran a couple of bottles of Upsher Smith Var @30mg/ed and the back pumps were worse. The only ugl var that gets close to Pharm Var isSeems like all of the best ugl's over the years have a product that stands out over the rest of their quality products. I loved Strangos Sust and his long ester Mast, Test, Tren blend. Dragon is one of the best. I can't remember which one stood out with his line? 
without a doubt, has the best Var...and I can't stand liquid orals..with the exception of Var. His other stuff is top notch as well.,,but his var will be talked about long after he has checked out.
I will run Serostim year round. Test as well. I cruise at 200mg/ew. I used to cruise at twice that. Thought I'd behave. I have considered running Proviron and Var year round,,,one at a time switching up one for the other.


----------



## HDH (Dec 23, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> So how long does it take for hgh to boost igf numbers?
> 
> The thing that has been confusing for me is that I have some hgh that seems to give me elevated GH numbers in my bloodwork, but igf1 is low, some other hgh that igf1 is high but GH numbers are low, and some hgh that seems to come back with elevated numbers for both.



I usually wait 2 weeks for IGF bloods. I've seen guys say a week is good but I know for sure 2 weeks.

If you are serum and IGF testing, high serum and low IGF usually means it's got good GH content but the purity level is low. 

If you don't mind, post your numbers on the 3, serum vs IGF for both and it would be more clear.

What is your testing procedure for both?


----------



## HDH (Dec 23, 2020)

biggerben692000 said:


> Hey there, young man! You know what I'm doing. I'm running my Seros @4iu's/ed. I'll bump to 6iu/ed when I want to be extra nice to myself. It used to pain me to use it at all. Especially the few times I needed a kit for one of my guys and I'd gotten into a kit when I thought I had plenty.
> At this point(turned 50 this past Summer!) I've gotten over things and I don't think twice about cracking a kit open. The only time I've come off since 2012 is when I was forced to. Wasn't a decision I had control over.
> I was "OFF" Cold Turkey in August 2018 until June 2019. Came home and jumped back on everything. With the 4iu/ed I run 20iu to 25iu/ed of Basaglar. Its interchangeable with Lantus. Also 50mcg/ed of T4.
> As far as gear goes....I love Sustanon. I blast with a gram of sust/ew and 800mg/ew of Masteron Enan. Dbol/Drol pre workout. I regret it at timed because the back pumps are wicked.
> ...


LOL, you know we are about the same age 

I call myself 50ish.

I haven't come off in some years. I do go up and down on my doses like cycles though.

I'm running good ole test/deca/dbol, just can't beat it after trying stuff got out of my system. If I take any pics I will switch up for a harder look. 

If I can help it, I have no intensions on coming off aas or hgh. Even if they are minimal doses as I continue to age.

Good to see you around man.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 26, 2020)

HDH said:


> Just checking to see if we have any guys running it. I've been running it steady for a few years now. I plan to stay on for good along with test as long as I have access to it.
> 
> 
> I usually run a third vial a day so a kit lasts me a month. I think I like the faster healing best out of all the benefits. My skin looks pretty good for an ageing fella and it helps to stay full looking. I'm a pretty restless sleeper so it never did much for sleep, consistently anyways.
> ...



If I can ask...

What sort of dosages have you run and for how long before making any adjustments, etc.?

I'm still gathering as much info as I can. Surprisingly little to be found. 

Anyone try the $$$ brand name pharma kits? What's been the experience vs. unlabeled? 

 Thanks in advance


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 26, 2020)

Tiny said:


> If I can ask...
> 
> What sort of dosages have you run and for how long before making any adjustments, etc.?
> 
> ...



I’m interested as well in the answers to these questions.  Thanks Tiny!


----------



## HDH (Dec 26, 2020)

Tiny said:


> If I can ask...
> 
> What sort of dosages have you run and for how long before making any adjustments, etc.?
> 
> ...


Honestly man, I always adjusted my doses by how much I had and how long I needed to stretch it. I don't get too technical with things anymore. It's like diet and training, being consistent and putting in the time with it are the most important things.

What are you goals with it?

Getting GH can be tough. You can't go wrong with pharma kits as long as they're legit. The price tag can be a hefty one though. I've never tried the pharma gh but I've done vey well with the generics.


----------



## bobbychow305 (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm 44 and considering taking AAS for maintenance (like 200  mg a week Rx for hypogonadism)  but I wanted to ask about HGH. US or Overseas any particular brand? Thank you


----------



## HDH (Dec 31, 2020)

bobbychow305 said:


> I'm 44 and considering taking AAS for maintenance (like 200  mg a week Rx for hypogonadism)  but I wanted to ask about HGH. US or Overseas any particular brand? Thank you



Good GH is a tough find when you start looking for it. It doesn't matter if you order int or get some domestic, you have to trust who you are ordering from and you need real testing and reviews. The testing should be done by clients and should be tested without the supplier's knowledge.

Good luck.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 9, 2021)

HDH said:


> I usually wait 2 weeks for IGF bloods. I've seen guys say a week is good but I know for sure 2 weeks.
> 
> If you are serum and IGF testing, high serum and low IGF usually means it's got good GH content but the purity level is low.
> 
> ...



Ok, so here is one type of GH I've had bloods drawn on multiple times. It's called Jintropin, and it's a chinese pharmaceutical (not ugl).

So anytime I get bloods I usually pin 3 iu anywhere from 45 mins to 1.5 hrs before getting drawn. This has shown pretty consistent results for me. I know that a lot of people pin a lot more than that for blood work, but for me the GH levels will almost always be at the top of the normal range when I do this.

Back go Jintropin. This stuff is really weird. I don't understand it. Every time I get bloods drawn on it, my IGF-1 levels are high. Sometimes higher than other GH I've used, but GH levels are low to non-existent.

Last results were igf-1: 238, GH: 0.4

The other thing is that I like the stuff. I get better sleep on it. I stay leaner on it and seem to recover faster. I usually do 3iu a day, in the morning, and if I do it for too prolonged of a period, I will start getting some typical sides I here people complain about with other gh, like tendonitis. 

I just don't understand the lab results. Is this stuff straight IGF-1 or something?

I will post about a few others soon as I have time also.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 9, 2021)

Mk-677 just came in the mail today to make my keto diet more interesting. I'll probably jump on more TP or HK in the summer


----------



## Tiny (Jan 11, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I just don't understand the lab results. Is this stuff straight IGF-1 or something?
> 
> I will post about a few others soon as I have time also.



Could it be related to the duration you were on GH prior to the labs?



Adrenolin said:


> Mk-677 just came in the mail today to make my keto diet more interesting. I'll probably jump on more TP or HK in the summer



I'm just learning about peptides. The one thing I've noticed is the more experience someone has with them the less likely they are to rec. them. Am I wrong?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 11, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Could it be related to the duration you were on GH prior to the labs?



I'm not 100% sure. I think I've done bloodwork at different points during my cycles using it though.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 11, 2021)

How about this? Is that a decent price? It would last how long? If you take as a beginner?


----------



## Trump (Jan 11, 2021)

9-18 days ...



MrInsensitive said:


> How about this? Is that a decent price? It would last how long? If you take as a beginner?


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 11, 2021)

This might be a little better. I know nothing basically when it comes to gh. I take ibutamoren pretty regular, but I know that’s not the same thing, not even close.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 11, 2021)

Trump said:


> 9-18 days ...


Are you kidding me?!? So it would take 5 of these to run a decent cycle?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 11, 2021)

MrInsensitive said:


> How about this? Is that a decent price? It would last how long? If you take as a beginner?



That is pharmaceutical grade, looks like about the going rate for pharma, but that would only last a lot of guys less than a week.

I will do 2-3 iu a day, but a lot of bodybuilders do more like 3-6 iu a day.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Jan 11, 2021)

Tiny said:


> Could it be related to the duration you were on GH prior to the labs?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just learning about peptides. The one thing I've noticed is the more experience someone has with them the less likely they are to rec. them. Am I wrong?



I mess with SARMS a lot. Stand alone, not really. But you combine many of the best SARMS out there, and dose them correctly with your aas and you’ll be amazed. Even pct, or cruise: ostarine and cardarine. Cardarine actually rejuvenates your body, your organs. It helps clean them out and even protect them. Kidney, liver, heart all the vitals. Wonderful drug my man. 
lve only really gotten into them for about 2 years now.


----------



## LITTLEMAGS (Jan 11, 2021)

HDH said:


> I call myself 50ish so I'm good with staying on. The recover for me is awesome at this age.


 same here....the benefits of healing injuries is amazing.  I use 1iu daily which falls into slightly higher than clinical but would not change it as the results seem to do wonders for me


----------



## HDH (Jan 12, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok, so here is one type of GH I've had bloods drawn on multiple times. It's called Jintropin, and it's a chinese pharmaceutical (not ugl).
> 
> So anytime I get bloods I usually pin 3 iu anywhere from 45 mins to 1.5 hrs before getting drawn. This has shown pretty consistent results for me. I know that a lot of people pin a lot more than that for blood work, but for me the GH levels will almost always be at the top of the normal range when I do this.
> 
> ...



Not sure the jins are pharma. How are they packaged, how many vials, iu per vial and what did they cost?

That doesn't mean it's not good GH. The jin name has been passed around.

Are you taking IGF and serum tests?

If you taks IGF you look for IGF numbers, if you take a seum test you look for serum numbers. 

Where does the GH: 0.4 come from?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 12, 2021)

HDH said:


> Not sure the jins are pharma. How are they packaged, how many vials, iu per vial and what did they cost?
> 
> That doesn't mean it's not good GH. The jin name has been passed around.
> 
> ...



GH: 0.4, that was my growth hormone level from my blood test (very low). The igf number was 238.

Packaging was a 100iu kit. I want to say it was about $400 ea from a vendor that has some of the best prices I know of. Packaging was very nice, expensive looking with molded plastic that held all of the 10iu vials in place as well as an ampule of bac water for each.

Here's another thing...I threw away all of the bac water amps because ampules are a pain in the ass and I have bac water. But now I'm wondering if that amp bac water was something special or different just because my GH numbers keep coming back low on this stuff. So confusing...


----------



## HDH (Jan 15, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> GH: 0.4, that was my growth hormone level from my blood test (very low). The igf number was 238.
> 
> Packaging was a 100iu kit. I want to say it was about $400 ea from a vendor that has some of the best prices I know of. Packaging was very nice, expensive looking with molded plastic that held all of the 10iu vials in place as well as an ampule of bac water for each.
> 
> Here's another thing...I threw away all of the bac water amps because ampules are a pain in the ass and I have bac water. But now I'm wondering if that amp bac water was something special or different just because my GH numbers keep coming back low on this stuff. So confusing...


Don't worry about the GH number. It doesn't have anything to do with how good the product is. When you inject it, your goal is to raise your IGF levels. I can't give you an answer on the GH number as I have never found it necessary to look into or have any determination on testing.

On 3iu of pharma GH, I would be looking for the numbers to be closer to the 300 mark. Pharma being above 99.989% purity. People can test differently though, but that would mean you would test lower on generics. Otherwise any decent generic should give you those numbers. Have you tested levels on generics?

The Jins name has been around for many a year. It had a great reputation back some years ago. They stopped making them then knockoffs started coming out. Some were good and some weren't. I haven't heard anything about them lately. 

If you order int, have you looked into Black or Mauve tops from TP? They are also referred to Mediatropes.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 15, 2021)

HDH said:


> .
> If you order int, have you looked into Black or Mauve tops from TP? They are also referred to Mediatropes.



Not sure who TP is. I did get the Jintropin internationally though. I also got a bunch of Canada Peptides 191aa, which upon further reading seems to be some kind of research grade hgh?

My blood test results using Canada Peptides hgh came back with elevated hgh (6.7) and igf1 levels (260).

The only other kind of hgh I've gotten was some ugl black tops from a trusted source. Those bloods came back interestingly showing the highest hgh numbers (11.4), but lowest igf1 numbers (189).


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 16, 2021)

Canada peptides is where u get ur blood work?  
Do u recommend? 
I just need basic stuff, no Gh


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 16, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Canada peptides is where u get ur blood work?
> Do u recommend?
> I just need basic stuff, no Gh



https://canadapeptides.co

They have a brand of growth hormone and other peptides.


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 16, 2021)

Oooh
10 char


----------



## Oldbastard (Apr 19, 2021)

Two years can’t find , one sponsor here but after great order service WU MG cut em off , I should call myself bad luck old bastard sucks


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 19, 2021)

Oldbastard said:


> Two years can’t find , one sponsor here but after great order service WU MG cut em off , I should call myself bad luck old bastard sucks


Well there's no sponsor's here, so that's no surprise. Also it appears you only joined a few days ago


----------



## jscan1 (Apr 20, 2021)

I run 4 iu a day m-F when prepping and then cruise on 2 IU a day M-F year round, Im 54 so feel it helps with skin and recovery etc. I actually had a disease called DSAP on my lower legs and arms for years and its uncurable. With the use of HGH it pretty much is 97% gone! I check my IGF1 levels with every blood panel so know im getting good stuff, and will also use berberine to keep my blood sugar low


----------



## j2048b (Apr 20, 2021)

jscan1 said:


> I run 4 iu a day m-F when prepping and then cruise on 2 IU a day M-F year round, Im 54 so feel it helps with skin and recovery etc. I actually had a disease called DSAP on my lower legs and arms for years and its uncurable. With the use of HGH it pretty much is 97% gone! I check my IGF1 levels with every blood panel so know im getting good stuff, and will also use berberine to keep my blood sugar low



berbine over metformin? why?


----------



## jscan1 (Apr 20, 2021)

I don't really have huge issues with blood sugar, and it began more as an experiment with test strips and to see if it would take my morning rested levels down on days they were high...What I found is it seems to work beautifully for me and its as simple as dropping it in my Amazon order. Currently I do the 500 three times a day. If in future I get to point where I feel I need the Metformin ill be first to go for it, both my Dr and guy I use for prep have mentioned that Metformin perhaps may kill T levels, (Berberine might very well as well) Although Im sure with the above and beyond I take I'd have plenty of useable T , but hey if it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 20, 2021)

j2048b said:


> berbine over metformin? why?



It works better (assuming dyhydroberberine) and doesn’t cause joint issues or shitting your pants. I haven’t found Berberine HCL to work as well. Also, at least for me and the wife, generics seems to cause more joint issues than actual glucophage.


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 20, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> It works better (assuming dyhydroberberine) and doesn’t cause joint issues or shitting your pants. I haven’t found Berberine HCL to work as well. Also, at least for me and the wife, generics seems to cause more joint issues than actual glucophage.


Berberine can most definitely give you the shits if you take more than 1500mg.. other than that, I agree and love berberine when cutting.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 21, 2021)

i ask based on science....http://osteoporosis-studies.com/berberine-impairs-muscle-growth-and-energy/

and many others that show berberine messes up muscle,  mtor and a few other pathways....


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 21, 2021)

j2048b said:


> i ask based on science....http://osteoporosis-studies.com/berberine-impairs-muscle-growth-and-energy/
> 
> and many others that show berberine messes up muscle,  mtor and a few other pathways....



I’m not a diabetic mouse, I don’t eat the diet they eat and we don’t build muscle like they do. To me that’s the same argument as vegans saying how they have no issues putting on muscle without meat because gorillas are pure muscle and they’re vegetarians. One problem, we’re not gorillas. Could it possibly make an effect noticeable with lab analysis? Sure. Enough to actually matter or even make a noticeable difference in muscle mass? Doubtful, and the positives are very noticeable. Everything is risk vs reward. Most are constantly doing things that ultimately hurt their progress and without an upside, this has a pretty descent upside and no shortage of people using it without muscle gain issues.


----------



## lfod14 (Apr 21, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Berberine can most definitely give you the shits if you take more than 1500mg.. other than that, I agree and love berberine when cutting.



Have you found that to be the case with dyhydroberberine? I’ve had it with HCL if I take a lot, but never with DH. I’ve found you really can’t compare the two, at least for me.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 21, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> Have you found that to be the case with dyhydroberberine? I’ve had it with HCL if I take a lot, but never with DH. I’ve found you really can’t compare the two, at least for me.




who makes the dyhydro type never heard of it


----------

